# Official SRCA Employee Spouse Thread



## WTEngel (Apr 7, 2010)

I wanted to start this thread for the spouses of current and perspective SRCA employees. 

I think a lot of the questions being asked by the spouses might be better answered by other spouses, and it is nice to have an area for them to chime in with opinions and suggestions.

So, I encourage you guys with interested spouses to get them to sign up and comment. 

A good way to start would be with an introduction, where you and your husband are at in the process, and what motivations you have for coming over (or if you intend to come over at all)

Thanks! 

TE


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Apr 15, 2010)

Hey I do not have a spouse but 2 guys who landed there today do, plus some of the guys allready there. Could we make this a sticky? If not does some one want to make a board or something they can all keep up on?


----------



## love my medic (Apr 15, 2010)

Hello all.  My husband just arrived in Riyadh today.  His name is Al, he is a Flight Paramedic.  Myself and our 14 year old daughter will be joining him there, hopefully the end of May or first of June.  We started the process with SRCA in December, so it does take awhile to get all the T's crossed and I's dotted.  

Thanks Travis for getting this thread started, I think it will be very helpful.  

Christy Elkins


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey Christy,

My friend Aaron landed with Al there today. Aaron also has a spouse, I should let him know about this thread so he can spread the word. I also started the process with the SRCA in December and hope to join Aaron and Al very soon. I look forward to meeting you and Al soon. If you need anything state side in the meantime lemme know.

- Mike


----------



## love my medic (Apr 16, 2010)

schulz said:


> Hey Christy,
> 
> My friend Aaron landed with Al there today. Aaron also has a spouse, I should let him know about this thread so he can spread the word. I also started the process with the SRCA in December and hope to join Aaron and Al very soon. I look forward to meeting you and Al soon. If you need anything state side in the meantime lemme know.
> 
> - Mike



Do you know if Aaron's wife is planning on joining him in Riyadh?  Just Curious.


----------



## Flight-LP (Apr 18, 2010)

Despite a couple of positive experiences, I would highly encourage all female spouses and female dependents to take a good look within themselves and really evaluate if they are prepared for a culture shock beyond their perceived impression. Are you truly prepared for the possibility of losing all basic human rights for no other reason other than being a female? Think about some of the following day to day activities:

Driving? If your a woman, you can forget about it. Hope you don't like to cycle either.

Clothing? It get's awfully warm over there, the perfect place to work on your tan and wear comfy shorts and t-shirts right? Wrong! Full length dresses (pant strongly discouraged) are a bare minimum. You may even be forced to wear an Abaya and headscarf if the Mutawwa feel the need to harass you (which they have every right to do without provocation).

Like to socialize? hope you like to socialize only with your husband. Get caught in public chatting with another man other than your hubby and you could be charged with prostitution. 

Like a good stiff drink? Wont happen in Saudi. Consuming alcohol is a crime and the penalties are as stiff as that desired drink.

God (or Allah depending on your cultural take) help you if you like the ocassional puff on the happy smoke. If your lucky, you'll rot in jail for a while. If luck is not on your side, they can take your life. Try to sell drugs or alcohol, you'll be executed.

Ever get into a tif with your hubby? Think you'll get pissed off enough to leave and go home to the US? Not so fast.............Guess what, you can't leave without your husband's permission.

Think there is the chance your hubby will have a dispute with his employer? Reading the last 70 something pages of the other thread should answer this one. Guess who won't leave the country until the Saudi's let him? Thats right, he is at their mercy as they have his passport. Plus they can "delay" your departure if they choose fit.

Kids. Want them to enjoy the fun of the teenage years? Your sons may enjoy it, but your daughters will be raised with a continuous suppression of her individuality and perceived freedom. Back in the US, any rebellion would be disciplined by the parents. No worries, in Saudi, the police will do it for you.

So, why not just get the embassy involved? You could, but it wont do a bit of good. You have ZERO rights in Saudi, period! You aren't even entitled to legal counsel if you are charged with a crime.

With today's typical immediate gratification requirements of most US kids and young adults, Saudi is the last place you will want to be.

Please, please seriously consider what everyone is getting themselves into. A decision this big requires a lot of self evaluation and soul searching before you run off with the thoughts of marital bliss and riches.


----------



## akflightmedic (Apr 18, 2010)

+1000

Simply can not reiterate that any more, give some serious, serious thought to the above.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Apr 18, 2010)

It's not just another country with different customs. It is an entirely different culture and way of life. Essentially, don't expect to enjoy a single freedom that is customary in the US, especially if you are a female. Women are more like property than anything else, and many of the attributes that are desirable in a Western spouse (especially strength and independence) will get you in trouble in Saudi. The Muttawa (religious police) have absolute power and aren't afraid to use it. Forget appeals, plea deals, and clemency; it ain't happening in Saudi. I'm working on a longer post for the other thread, but I wanted to get in on this one and piggyback on AK's post. Just for background, I made 5 extended (multi-month) trips to Saudi with the military and lived on the outskirts of Riyadh, as well as having a job that frequently got me outside the fence and right downtown. It's a nice place to visit, but I wouldn't want to live there by a longshot. Just my .02...


----------



## Judy (Apr 19, 2010)

Tincanfireman said:


> It's not just another country with different customs. It is an entirely different culture and way of life. Essentially, don't expect to enjoy a single freedom that is customary in the US, especially if you are a female. Women are more like property than anything else, and many of the attributes that are desirable in a Western spouse (especially strength and independence) will get you in trouble in Saudi. The Muttawa (religious police) have absolute power and aren't afraid to use it. Forget appeals, plea deals, and clemency; it ain't happening in Saudi. I'm working on a longer post for the other thread, but I wanted to get in on this one and piggyback on AK's post. Just for background, I made 5 extended (multi-month) trips to Saudi with the military and lived on the outskirts of Riyadh, as well as having a job that frequently got me outside the fence and right downtown. It's a nice place to visit, but I wouldn't want to live there by a longshot. Just my .02...



Hello All

Can you provide instances where Westerners (including women) have been imprisoned elaborating on why they were imprisoned and the eventual outcome.

Judy


----------



## Tincanfireman (Apr 19, 2010)

Judy said:


> Can you provide instances where Westerners (including women) have been imprisoned elaborating on why they were imprisoned and the eventual outcome.
> 
> Judy


 
Not hard, here's a couple:

*American Woman Jailed in Saudi Arabia for Sitting With Men at Starbucks*

Sixteen-year-old Isma Mahmood was deported to Pakistan last month after serving six months in shackles and handcuffs in a prison in Saudi Arabia. Her crime: being raped by a Saudi man

Also, check out the US State Department Web Site re: travel to SA


----------



## pFox (May 26, 2010)

*Incidents at Kingdom Mall*

Hi, this is in reply to some queries about specifics of incidents related to Western expats in Saudi. I wanted to specifically alert Western female wives to some very nasty incidents (in the previous 2-4 weeks) that have occurred in Riyadh, at the Kingdom Mall, involving Western expat females.

I had an email forwarded to me by a female friend who's still working in Riyadh about the incidents. The nurses and other Western expats working in the hospitals there they get warden alerts informing them about incidents relating to safety etc.

The alerts about the incidents are verified by various embassy officials before being sent out via the warden network to alert and inform westerners working there.

The first one involved a nurse who left Kingdom Mall in a cab and was followed. The cab was run off the road, when the cab driver saw what was about happen, he ran. The nurse was dragged out of the cab beaten up (punched and kicked). No one did anything to help until the idiots who did this left. Ironically she was transported to the hospital she works at to be treated.

The next one involved Western female expats, from a Western compound, being dropped off from a shopping bus at the main entrance to Kingdom Mall. They'd just gotten off the bus when an expensive SUV pulled up with an idiot hanging out the sun roof. He then started to pelt the women with rocks while he, and other idiots in the SUV, yelled abuse at the women and told them to get out of Arabia. These were rocks not small stones/pebbles etc. One lady was knocked down and suffered an extensive gash on her head with server bleeding. No attempt was made to stop the SUV, No help was offered by Mall security (other than them clearing away the rocks and washing away the blood on the marble floor), no police were called. The shopping bus had to return to get the women out of there and take the injured lady to hospital.

Another Western expats wife was harassed outside Kingdom Mall, she was lucky as the cops were outside. She screamed for help and they actually responded. The idiot who was harassing her took off quick smart when he saw the cops coming to her.

All the incidents above happened at Kingdom Mall, one of the main Malls that Western and other expat women go to frequently. The idiots involved where Saudis. These incidents can be verified by accessing the warden alert network and checking with the embassies there.

There are numerous other incidents of verbal abuse and objects being thrown at women other than rocks. This is the reality of being over there, you can go for ages with nothing happening and then it does. It appears that at present it is happening much more frequently. Just something to think about if your considering going there with your wife and children.


----------

